# Border pass?



## Mot (Dec 20, 2020)

What border pass is required to transfer riders between Queensland and New South Wales


----------



## Mot (Dec 20, 2020)

After contacting Queensland Transport...they said to just do a General pass for myself and to make sure any riders entering Queensland have their own border pass


----------

